# What are these BMX bars?



## SoBayRon (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey all,
This set of bars was in with some parts I picked up and I am hoping to get help figuring out what they are. They were interesting as the crossbar is flattened somewhat and that made them kind of unique looking to me. Not much rise to these, only 5”. There are no markings at all that I can see. Maybe a set of jr. BMX bars? Any help as to what they might be and if of any value would be extremely helpful as I don’t know much about BMX parts. Thanks


----------

